
How to Qualify Your Leads in 3 Easy Steps - rtx
https://marketjoy.com/how-to-qualify-your-leads-in-3-easy-steps/
======
anoncoward111
I currently work for a solar panel company as an "appointment setter".

We have probably over 6,000 people's contact info in our Salesforce database
(the admin doesn't let us see or query the data because that's _her job_ and
the CEO feels similarly).

Us 7 reps have thoroughly exhausted these leads. 50% of the phone numbers are
disconnected, the remaining 50% have been contacted over 10 times and many are
fuming pissed that they keep on receiving calls.

Easily less than 1% of these 6000 people have a genuine interest in solar
panels, and these leads were allegedly collected through door knocking and web
forms.

There are no questions you can ask these people to get them to open up. They
wouldn't be interested even if you were offering them a pot of gold.

Honestly, word of mouth remains king in an industry like this. It's way
different from how you would sell a mainframe or a widget subscription, but
this is my experience _" in the trenches"_.

